# What's my spaceliner worth, what's missing, and how to ship?



## Barleye (Oct 8, 2016)

That's my 1964/65 orange spaceliner. I'm in Los Angeles and I want to sell it but can you guys tell me what I am missing off it? Before I move it to the for sale section I guess I need to figure out the shipping and how you guys do it. I've never shipped a bike. Any help would be appreciated...
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Cory (Oct 8, 2016)

I passed on a similar bike this morning @ a yard sale for $150. I valued that one at $100 retail. Yours looks like $150 retail to me, but a bit of a guess since I do not specialize in middle weight girl bikes. GLWS!!


----------



## Cory (Oct 8, 2016)

Please forgive potato picture,  it was 5:15 am this morning [emoji41] [emoji106]


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2016)

You can search this forum which contains both a Spaceliner thread and a thread describing how to ship a bike. You can do an advanced search on Ebay to see what Spaceliners sold for. V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 8, 2016)

It appears that someone has changed the fenders, wheels, and tires to lightweight versions (should be middleweight).


----------



## Cory (Oct 9, 2016)

halfatruck said:


> It appears that someone has changed the fenders, wheels, and tires to lightweight versions (should be middleweight).



That's a good catch, I missed that. Nice that they added the lightweight fenders to match. Blends in seamlessly. Fun bike!


----------



## Barleye (Oct 9, 2016)

The different shades of orange on the back rack of the bike is just the sun...
I'm surprised the girls version didn't come stock this way.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 9, 2016)

Pedals, stem, bars and grips are wrong for an original. Looks like someone took all those parts,  as well as the wheels, off a lightweight schwinn.


----------

